# Авиация > Современность >  Бе-12.Отслужили...

## vomit airways

Что-то сей тип у нас "не в фокусе".
Делитесь, если у кого есть фотки этой прекрасной машины!

Кстати, очень интересны варианты легких постаментов под памятник Бе-12.

Фото грустные - в ожидании участи...

----------


## Nazar

Можно создать темку и выкладывать туда имеющиеся фото, у меня что-то есть надо по негативам пошарить
Только темку переименовать, ибо летает еще и служит  :Wink:  , правда скорее всего последние свои дни :(

----------


## vomit airways

> Можно создать темку и выкладывать туда имеющиеся фото, у меня что-то есть надо по негативам пошарить
> Только темку переименовать, ибо летает еще и служит  , правда скорее всего последние свои дни :(


Было бы не плохо :)  - машина эффектная и с географией.
У меня кое что есть еще дополнить в процессе, но не много - в основном занимался "валком" на 17-ый борт, но это другая тема...

----------


## An-Z

Почему не в фокусе? Фотки "бешек" выкладывались тут и в галерее, можно и отдельной темой выделить.. И мне есть что добавить..
Кстати, кто знает, зачем люк на "спине", перед блистером (P1011711.jpg)?

----------


## Nazar

Это люк грузового отсека
И он же изнутри (если я не перепутал)

----------


## vomit airways

Ну чем не подводная лодка...?!

----------


## UB

Для An-Z. Володя правильно ответил на твой вопрос. Это верхний люк грузоотсека. Используется при базировании на плаву. Боекомплект тогда с плавсредств через верх грузят ибо снизу вода. В обыденной же эксплуатации его и не использовали.

----------


## Micro

*vomit airways*, спасибо за интересные фотки! 

Заводских номеров этих Бе-12 случайно у Вас нет?  8)

----------


## vomit airways

> *vomit airways*, спасибо за интересные фотки! 
> 
> Заводских номеров этих Бе-12 случайно у Вас нет?  8)


Навскидку не помню. Надо найти фотки,где они в кадре. На борт №17 у меня около 800 фото...  :Wink:

----------


## MAX

Блин! Гдеж Вы раньше с интерьером были? Год назад обыскался. Делал почти по наитию. Теперь уже все закрыто фонарями. Правда, как оказалось, видно почти ничего не будет.
Может у Вас есть фото шпангоута за креслами пилотов? Интересно посмотреть.

----------


## Nazar

Максим , вроде он, если не ошибаюсь :?

Еще к той аварии, фото которой я постил
(автор фото не известен, снято на Малом , Сафоново)
На посадке подломилась левая стойка и ... собственно результат

----------


## vomit airways

> Еще к той аварии, фото которой я постил
> (автор фото не известен, снято на Малом , Сафоново)
> На посадке подломилась левая стойка и ... собственно результат


Спасибо, Володя - поддал теме "кокса"! In Action, конечно, экзотический!
А шпангоут все таки не тот или не со стороны кресел... За креслами он глухой выше линии пола кабины летчиков.

to MAX
Есть шпангоут подробно и, даже, его чертеж из техописания.
Выложу здесь в теч. недели.
А модель, часом не RVPM в 1/72 ? Я её обыскался... :cry:

----------


## Nazar

Да , за креслами стоит вроде 5й шпангоут, а я дал фото 7 или 8го
Вот что еще есть, просто туда лезть сложно, да и интересного там мало

----------


## vomit airways

Больше всего в кабине мне нравится то, что если на брусъях не отжимаешься - на кресло хрен попадешь! :lol:

----------


## Nazar

Наврал я  :cry: , за креслами стоит 12й шпангоут, а первая фото (та что неверня) это скорее всего 17й.
Почему не попадешь? там есть два люка, над креслами, правда  они использовались при наземном обслуживании, а вообще  в плане попадания в самолет, не самая удобная машина, говорят много народа себе ноги переломало, я сам в него этим летом без стремянки еле забрался.Сложный путь надо проделать , что бы в этот люк попасть  :Wink:

----------


## AC

> Больше всего в кабине мне нравится то, что если на брусъях не отжимаешься - на кресло хрен попадешь! :lol:


Да уж, судя по снимкам, комфорт в Бе-12 еще тот...  :shock:

----------


## Nazar

Нормальный там комфорт  :Wink:  , даже вздремнуть можно

----------


## vomit airways

> Сложный путь надо проделать , что бы в этот люк попасть


Ага, особенно когда одна нога еще на стойке, а другая уже к люку тянется - вот такая раскаряка, если без трапа... :lol: 
Я - то чуть не побился когда стоя на магнитометре, хотел самый его кончик сверху снять - понадеялся, что без стремянки обойдусь...

А вообще машина суровая в эксплуатации. Да она и с виду такая.  И в этом её красота!

Катапультные люки:

----------


## MAX

> Есть шпангоут подробно и, даже, его чертеж из техописания. 
> Выложу здесь в теч. недели. 
> А модель, часом не RVPM в 1/72 ? Я её обыскался...


Да, она самая. Уже год мучаю. Пока застыл на стадии вышкуривания и подгонки расшивки. Цена у нее заоблачная, но в замен 1кг. отличной смолы.
Пока потихоньку шкурю, подыскиваю варианты. Недавно в "Авиации и Космонавтике" проскакивала фото Черноморских Бе-12. С Андреевским флагом под кабиной и триколором на пилоне поплавка. Часом нет фото этих бортов поподробнее?

----------


## vomit airways

> Да, она самая. Уже год мучаю. Пока застыл на стадии вышкуривания и подгонки расшивки. Цена у нее заоблачная, но в замен 1кг. отличной смолы.
> Пока потихоньку шкурю, подыскиваю варианты. Недавно в "Авиации и Космонавтике" проскакивала фото Черноморских Бе-12. С Андреевским флагом под кабиной и триколором на пилоне поплавка. Часом нет фото этих бортов поподробнее?


Удивительно, но судя по фото даже носовая часть модели очень близка к истине - не ожидал...!
Гдеж Вы её взяли (модель) ?! Помогите и мне (крик души, можно сказать)!!!  Деньги - г...но!
В благодарность - очень серьёзно помогу с инфой и фотками, но постепенно. Главное, не торопитесь - там есть чё показать.
Машина изобилует всяческими конструктивными и эксплуатационными
фишками, требующих специальных схем. Например  - схема оклейки швов, схема дренажных отверстий, реперных точек и т.д.... Всё это должно быть видно в 72-ом.
А разве с Советским Военно-Морским флагом не лучше?

----------


## UB

На Володином фото DSC08381.JPG - шпангоут на котором приборные доски летчиков крепятся. Это фото "против полета" из кабины штурмана.

----------


## Micro

> Сообщение от Micro
> 
> *vomit airways*, спасибо за интересные фотки! 
> Заводских номеров этих Бе-12 случайно у Вас нет?  8)
> 
> 
> Навскидку не помню. Надо найти фотки,где они в кадре. На борт № 17 у меня около 800 фото...


Было бы очень любезно.  :) 
Мне известен один борт №17 жёлтый - 8601002. 
Но может быть, это здесь другой...

----------


## vomit airways

> Было бы очень любезно.  :) 
> Мне известен один борт №17 жёлтый - 8601002. 
> Но может быть, это здесь другой...


Подробно снимал борта №№ 17 и 99.
На №99 уже нашел!

1602305

----------


## MAX

Удивительно, но судя по фото даже носовая часть модели очень близка к истине - не ожидал...! 
Гдеж Вы её взяли (модель) ?! Помогите и мне (крик души, можно сказать)!!! Деньги - г...но! 
В благодарность - очень серьёзно помогу с инфой и фотками, но постепенно. Главное, не торопитесь - там есть чё показать. 
Машина изобилует всяческими конструктивными и эксплуатационными 
фишками, требующих специальных схем. Например - схема оклейки швов, схема дренажных отверстий, реперных точек и т.д.... Всё это должно быть видно в 72-ом. 
А разве с Советским Военно-Морским флагом не лучше?


Да, модель достаточно точна. Во все имеющиеся чертежи ложится очень хорошо. Расшивка практически полностью совпадает с чертежами. Для меня это было тоже приятной неожиданностью. Мелочевка (наружняя) сделана очень достойно. Интерьер практически отсутствует.
Взял я ее случайно на клубев Москве. Если очень постараться, то можно попробовать заказать эту модель у Яромира. Но можно и подождать. По слухам Бе-12 готовит к выпуску А-Модел.
За материалы по самолету спасибо. Жду фото и схемы. Буду потихоньку все тянуть в свой компьютер. Модель пока отложил. Для нее нужно вдохновение.

----------


## Nazar

> На Володином фото DSC08381.JPG - шпангоут на котором приборные доски летчиков крепятся. Это фото "против полета" из кабины штурмана.


Нет это точно не тот шпангоут, хотя снят действительно против полета
Это шпангоут 17 (на фото красный) , а нас интересует шпангоут 12 (на фото синий)

----------


## UB

Спасибо Володя. Я уже и сам понял потом, что ошибся. Когда открыл фото, то увидел, что на заднем фоне дверь открытая видна (краешек). Даже надпись на РК не понадобилась. Какой шпангоут нужен я понимаю, но ... Его в кабине летчиков нормально снять можно пожалуй только снаружи из форточки (да еще чтоб кресла в переднем положении были). В общем это я раскатал губу ... Если не найдете его (шпангоут), и самолета "под рукой нет" можно будет к киевлянам обратиться. Романенко вроде сказал, что собрали они свою Бешку в музее авиации.

----------


## vomit airways

Собственно шпангоут №12. 
Обратите внимание - имеет излом (сечение А-А) - это и есть задняя стенка кабины. На ней и направляющие катапультных кресел.

Еще ниша хвостового колеса, как образец великолепной графики 50-х годов, когда всё делалось ручками, без всяких там компьютеров...

----------


## Nazar

Хоорошая книженция, летом в руках держал, но отснять не успел :cry: , начались полеты :lol:

----------


## Micro

> На №99 уже нашел!
> 
> 1602305


Спасибо! 
Оказывается, он уже был у меня
 1 60 23 05   "99" yellow   Be-12     Russian Navy       converted to Be-12N; seen Kacha 23aug97 &  07may98

----------


## vomit airways

> Теперь уже все закрыто фонарями. Правда, как оказалось, видно почти ничего не будет.


Ой, как там много чего видно...!

----------


## Nazar

Да , иногда видно даже мою рожу :D  :shock:

----------


## Cкобарь!

Братцы! Пришлите или вывесите БЕ 12 при взлёте с воды на 2м редане. Очень красиво, а найти не могу!!!

----------


## fulcrum

А их на вооружение то хоть когда приняли? (немного фот этой чудесной машины, если кто не знает, есть на теме "Музей авиации сев. флота"

----------


## Foxbat

А почему отслужили? Кача периодически летает. ВМСУ вроде в воздух поднимают 1-2. Правда ИМХО они уже с воды не смогут работать.

Пара Бе-12 на параде в Севастопле

----------


## AC

> А почему отслужили? Кача периодически летает. ВМСУ вроде в воздух поднимают 1-2. Правда ИМХО они уже с воды не смогут работать...


Вроде как даже 2+2 поднимают:
"...Ми вже підняли на крило два літака Бе-12. Командир авіаційної бригади перевірив готовність вертольота Ка-27 для фрегата “Гетьман Сагайдачний”, який теж скоро буде у бойовому строю. Зараз йде інтенсивна робота щодо підготовки ще двох літаків Бе-12. Все це дасть можливість збільшити боєготовий склад літаків морської авіації та підвищити рівень льотної підготовки морських льотчиків, - наголосив командувач Військово-Морських Сил ЗС України...".
http://www.mil.gov.ua/index.php?lang...b=read&id=8998

----------


## Nazar

Вполне возможно, что североморский Бе-12, будет продан и востановлен до летного состояния, частным лицом.

----------


## vomit airways

> Вполне возможно, что североморский Бе-12, будет продан и востановлен до летного состояния, частным лицом.


Чем дело закончилось?

----------


## Nazar

> Чем дело закончилось?


Вроде до сих пор в Североморске-1

----------


## MAX

По слухам, военные собираются продлить срок эксплуатации оставшихся Бе-12 еще на некоторое время. Так что, возможно, еще полетают.

----------


## Nazar

Так они остались вроде в двух частях , насколько мне известно две эскадрилии , одна на ЧФ , другая на ТОФ.

----------


## AC

> Так они остались вроде в двух частях , насколько мне известно две эскадрилии , одна на ЧФ , другая на ТОФ.


+ ВМС Украины:
http://spotters.net.ua/search/?aircraft=Beriev+BE-12&

----------


## AC

> По слухам, военные собираются продлить срок эксплуатации оставшихся Бе-12 еще на некоторое время. Так что, возможно, еще полетают.


Его каждый год продлевают... Тендер 2008 года:

Предмет государственного контракта
Начальная/максимальная цена контракта, тыс. руб: 5 570,6
Наименование товара (работы, услуги): выполнение работ по техническому сопровождению эксплуатации, авторскому надзору, продлению ресурсов самолетов разработки ОАО «ТАНТК им. Г.М.Бериева» самолетов Ту-142МР, Бе-12
Код товара (работы, услуги) по структурированной номенклатуре: 47. Текущий ремонт
Количество товара (объем работ, услуг): 4
Единица измерения: штуки
http://www.gostorgi.ru/2008/7/2008-0...-108324138.xml

----------


## alexvolf

> Так они остались вроде в двух частях , насколько мне известно две эскадрилии , одна на ЧФ , другая на ТОФ.


 Уважаемый Nazar
 Вопрос о калининградских Бе-12-куда они подевались? Снова (или опять) в оконные рамы превратились?

----------


## [RUS] MK

А вообще мне Бе-12 очень Ми-28 напоминает. Вернее, наоборот.  :Smile:  Посмотрите: тот же носовой обтекатель, то же остекление кабины, сделанное по принципу "нефиг пялиться-на приборы смотри  :Smile: ". Понятное дело, что главный конструктор Ми-28 не копипастил внешний вид Бе-12, но, все же, откуда такая схожесть? Почему милевцы сделали обтекатель именно таким и (оффтоп) что в том обтекателе?

----------


## AC

> Вопрос о калининградских Бе-12-куда они подевались? Снова (или опять) в оконные рамы превратились?


Ну, еще 4 года тому назад они никуда не подевались...
Храброво, 20 апреля 2005 г.:
http://www.lotnictwo.net/foto.php?id=115541

----------


## AC

> Почему милевцы сделали обтекатель именно таким и (оффтоп) что в том обтекателе?


У Ми-28 -- антенна наведения ПТУР. Есть вариант Ми-8/17 с такой же антенной и комплексом.

----------


## Nazar

> + ВМС Украины:
> http://spotters.net.ua/search/?aircraft=Beriev+BE-12&


Я думал мы говорим о своих ВМС  :Smile: 




> Вопрос о калининградских Бе-12-куда они подевались?


Насколько мне известно они не летают.




> Ну, еще 4 года тому назад они никуда не подевались...
> Храброво, 20 апреля 2005 г.:


На Севере не летающие уже лет десять машины стоят в таком-же состоянии.

----------


## vomit airways

Что это за ...уйня с гаком и когда?

----------


## alexvolf

> Что это за ...уйня с гаком и когда?


 Они учатся приземлятся до касания вот той ... земли

----------


## Owl

> Что это за ...уйня с гаком и когда?


Палубный вариант для будущего авианосца. Палубы как таковой нету. Большая плавучая ванна..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## oleg_D

... тень Су-33!!!  :Eek: 
Фото-шутка, АднАкА!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Snake

> Что это за ...уйня с гаком и когда?


Это даже не фотошоп - это paint + скрины из какой то игры  :Biggrin:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Это даже не фотошоп - это paint + скрины из какой то игры


Посмотрите, какая под Бе-12 тень. Четко видны треугольные очертания истребителя...  :Smile:

----------


## vomit airways

> Посмотрите, какая под Бе-12 тень. Четко видны треугольные очертания истребителя...


Да просекли уже давно. Жалко, что быстро - думал, что поумничать кто-нить успеет... :Biggrin: 
А вообще, есть в этой шутке намек   :Wink:

----------


## Vjacheslav Kharisov

> Так они остались вроде в двух частях , насколько мне известно две эскадрилии , одна на ЧФ , другая на ТОФ.


А на ТОФе не подскажете где базируется?

----------


## vomit airways

Кто-нибудь может это прокомментировать? :Eek:

----------


## Nazar

> Кто-нибудь может это прокомментировать?


Видимо кто-то из художников нарисовал предполагаемую схему окраски после выставки в Новой Зеландии, они вроде тогда к Бе-12 присматривались.

----------


## vomit airways

> Видимо кто-то из художников нарисовал предполагаемую схему окраски после выставки в Новой Зеландии, они вроде тогда к Бе-12 присматривались.


Так и думал на 99%, тем более, что  в названии файла присутствует имя художника (Wolfman), однако смущают подробные атрибуты принадлежности  базе, крылу, бортовой...

А "пожарников" мы у них не оставляли в аренду? Их, вроде, больше 3-х, тех, что известны, было на самом деле.

----------


## ROMANOFF

летают в Каче МА ЧФ РФ вот немного фото

----------


## MAX

Первые две фото, как минимум, трехлетней давности. :Wink:

----------


## ROMANOFF

> Первые две фото, как минимум, трехлетней давности.


может быть,но все равно в Каче летают частенько :Smile:

----------


## AC

> может быть,но все равно в Каче летают частенько


Уважаемый, ROMANOFF, спасибо за фото.  :Smile: 
Пара вопросов у меня возникло... 
А какого года кадры, где Бе-12 на воде? И не в Таганроге ли они сняты?...
 :Confused:

----------


## ROMANOFF

> Уважаемый, ROMANOFF, спасибо за фото. 
> Пара вопросов у меня возникло... 
> А какого года кадры, где Бе-12 на воде? И не в Таганроге ли они сняты?...


Бе-12 борт 76 Морская Авиация ЧФ РФ (базируется в Каче) взлет и посадку производил на Азовском море в  г.Таганрог вроде как в 2006 году

----------


## ROMANOFF

> Братцы! Пришлите или вывесите БЕ 12 при взлёте с воды на 2м редане. Очень красиво, а найти не могу!!!


Наслаждайтесь

----------


## AC

> Бе-12 борт 76 Морская Авиация ЧФ РФ (базируется в Каче) взлет и посадку производил на Азовском море в  г.Таганрог вроде как в 2006 году


Спасибо!... Тогда все сходится...  :Smile: 
Про то, где они базируются я знаю, а про Тагарог я спросил, потому что в Каче сейчас на взлет-посадку на воду вообще не летают и очень давно уже...
Но!...
Несколько лет назад один единственный летчик из Качи все-таки сумел подтвердить свой допуск на такие полеты именно в Таганроге, слетав с испытателем ТАНТК... О как!  :Smile:

----------


## ROMANOFF

> Несколько лет назад один единственный летчик из Качи все-таки сумел подтвердить свой допуск на такие полеты именно в Таганроге, слетав с испытателем ТАНТК... О как!


Все правильно КВС п-к Бондарев Ю.И.
 вот здесь он дает интервью http://zvezdanews.ru/video/day_events/army/0037317/
уход на 2 круг http://www.avsim.su/f/s-zemli-99/be-...ion=viewonline

----------


## vomit airways

to ROMANOFF
Борт "76" - видны следы "мероприятий" по восстановлению герметизации - фонарь, лючки, некоторые швы здорово залиты герметиком. Машину готовили специально или возможность посадки на воду не утрачивалась?

Кстати, на севастопольском (если не ошибаюсь) форуме у Вас была красивая фотка этого борта в дрейфе.

----------


## ROMANOFF

> to ROMANOFF
> Борт "76" - видны следы "мероприятий" по восстановлению герметизации - фонарь, лючки, некоторые швы здорово залиты герметиком. Машину готовили специально или возможность посадки на воду не утрачивалась?
> 
> Кстати, на севастопольском (если не ошибаюсь) форуме у Вас была красивая фотка этого борта в дрейфе.


Да вы правы самолет действительно готовился к посадке на воду,так как очень давно  он не садился на водную поверхность, вся герметичность была нарушенна (шланги старые,резиновые уплотнения потрескавшие и т.д. На Севастопольском форуме размещены фото данного ЛА. вот еще пару снимков любезно предоставленые экипажем Бе-12

----------


## [RUS] MK

Небольшой фоторепортаж:





http://kukuksumushu.livejournal.com/18521.html

----------


## ROMANOFF



----------


## Fencer

ЦАМТО / Новости / Авиация ВМФ РФ в Крыму получит четыре отремонтированных самолета Бе-12
Авиация ВМФ Крыма вскоре получит три отремонтированных самолета Бе-12 | РИА Новости

----------

